# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hãy chào mừng ngày lễ 30/4 - 01/05 với các điểm đến trong và ngoài nước, tuy khá quen thuộc nhưng vô cùng thú vị, nào là: tận hưởng vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, sóng biển trong xanh, mát lành của vùng đất Qui Nhơn - Tuy Hòa, khám phá cao nguyên thơ mộng Đà Lạt, viếng thăm “xứ sở Phật Giáo” Ấn Độ - Nepan hay ghé qua đất nước láng giềng Campuchia.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Qui Nhơn - Ghềnh Ráng - Tuy Hòa.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 3.738.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô.Khởi hành: 27/04/2012.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Show trống trận Tây Sơn và chèo thuyền trong KDL Hầm Hô.Thuế VAT, bảo hiểm du lịch.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Lửa Việt.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 9.810.000 VNĐ.Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 28/04/2012.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và xe đón tiễn sân bay.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, cáp treo khứ hồi và chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Ấn Độ - Nepan.*

Thời gian: 10 ngày - 9 đêm.Giá tour: 38.980.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 26/04/2012.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và phụ phí xăng dầu.Xe, trưởng đoàn và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm tai nạn, visa Ấn Độ và Nepan.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch TST.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Phnom Penh - Siem Riep.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 10.955.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách).Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 30/03; 12, 27/04.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay và phí an ninh.Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sài Gòn Tourist.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

